# Which VCube are you most anticipating?



## StachuK1992 (Apr 9, 2009)

Personally, My 5x5 is good as is, so I'd have to go with 3-4, and maybe 2


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

V11!!!!!!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ugh...nah...my 7's is big enough for me...I would never solve anything larger.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 9, 2009)

3x3, 4x4, and 2x2 just because i only do smaller cubes


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

ALL OF THEM, DUH! 

You forgot the v6-b


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 9, 2009)

all of them of course !!


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 9, 2009)

3x3 and 11x11.
11x11 because it takes a long time to type, and because it is so big. And it will cost like $200.
3x3 because I want to see how good it is compared to other 3x3s.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

From the patents, it looks like the v3 will *never* pop.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 9, 2009)

but how much will it lock up?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

Just as much as the regular v6, the only difference is going to be the outer shape (as far as I know). After modding, It will be just as good as modded regular v-6's, just pillowed. It's going to be a personal preference kind of thing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

I want to be the first to solve an 11x11x11 BLD. That's the one I want most. But of course I want them all.


----------



## DcF1337 (Apr 9, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> 3x3 and 11x11.
> 3x3 because I want to see how good it is compared to other 3x3s.



Agreed. I believe Verdes' design will own.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I want to be the first to solve an 11x11x11 BLD. That's the one I want most. But of course I want them all.



Wow. How many hours of memo. would that take? 5? 10? Lol.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I want to be the first to solve an 11x11x11 BLD. That's the one I want most. But of course I want them all.



I want a video as soon as you do it mike.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

444 because that's my favorite size for speedsolving 2H.
888 because it can be a chessboard
999 because it can be a huge 333 cube.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 9, 2009)

If I could choose right now it would be so hard. But probably 4x4 because the 3x3 and 2x2 (Which I also want) but be logical. The 4x4 might reduce your times by the most, and 2x2 because it would be screw-spring, but there are so many good 3x3's now.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 9, 2009)

I want all the even numbered cubes. 2x2 is awesome, and I doubt I could do K4(or K5, K7, etc.) on a 5x5 or any even numbered cube.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

I find it hard to believe that a v-4, even after modding, would be as good as mefferts.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I find it hard to believe that a v-4, even after modding, would be as good as mefferts.


I do, because I'm just worried about the center's clicking into place.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be the first to solve an 11x11x11 BLD. That's the one I want most. But of course I want them all.
> ...



It wouldn't be that bad. An 11x11x11 is actually a few less pieces than 3 7x7x7's. The last time I tried 2 7x7x7's, it took me 1:23:10 to memorize. So I would think I should be able to memorize an 11x11x11 in under 3 hours, for sure. The whole thing shouldn't take much more than 5 hours, I would think.

And hopefully I'll get faster by then.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 9, 2009)

V4...........................


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Apr 9, 2009)

I would say 8x8, but unfortunately I think pillowed cubes look stupid, (yes, I realize it's physically impossible to build it otherwise since the corners would fall out), so until I come around my collection stops at 6x6. So I'd say I'm most excited for the 4x4. I like solving 4x4s a lot, it's a nice mix of intuition and pattern recognition with minimal actual algorithm execution. 3x3, I think there have been so many types of DIYs made that I doubt there's any way a V3 would be significantly better than 3x3s we already have. And 2x2s are just boring. I have one to put next to my other puzzles, but it's really not fun or interesting.


----------



## AJelsma (Apr 9, 2009)

i think the v-cube company may mess up on the 3x3 because they have 2 make it differently and it will not work very well


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 9, 2009)

Is there a link from the v-cube site that shows how the new cubes are going to be made? I I would be interested in seeing some of the designs.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 9, 2009)

Ooooo, hey, looky here! I'm so smart


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks.

Wow, those are amazing. Verdes is a genius I think.
There's no way I am ever going to try to find out what those pictures all mean. I got the basic idea though.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 9, 2009)

2x2 because it's my favorite puzzle next to the 3x3. And there isn't any real choice for 2x2 at the moment besides eastsheen.


----------



## Garmon (Apr 9, 2009)

2x2x2 and 3x3x3
2: Because eastsheens are the only ones that are good out there
3: I need a new 3x3
I didn't put 444 because mefferts is good enough, no need for another 4x4 brand.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmm, pillowed 6x6x6 not in the list. Barring that I'd have to say 9x9x9 as I don't fancy 8x8x8.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to the v4. Can't wait to see how awesomely fast it'll be.


----------



## Shamah02 (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, the patents show that the V3 will be the heaviest and sturdiest 3x3 by far.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> From the patents, it looks like the v3 will *never* pop.



Where are the patents? I wish to know!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't wait for 4x4
mefferts is too big and no x4 that the mo can cube corners with the slice moves


----------



## DavidSanders (Apr 9, 2009)

I am mainly looking forward to the 2x2, because I am tired of Eastsheen. I would like the 4x4, I do not know if this is relevant, but the 6x6 ( the other even big-cube) did not turn well. (I hope that sentence is understandable). Also, the Meffert's 4x4 from what I have heard is the only 4x4 that I will need. As for 3x3s there are so many that I am sure that a lot of the ones that are already out will be better than the V-Cube 3. Of course I am looking forward to all the 8x8 and up. The 6x6b is not needed by me because the regular 6x6 is good enough after the mod, and it pops less than my 7x7.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 9, 2009)

The patents are here: http://www.google.com/patents?id=TV...toy&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1_1#PPA7,M1

Too lazy to shorten the link.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 9, 2009)

definately v-4, maybe v-3

edit: 
the v-2 structure looks very similar to the 'magic octave cube' structure... [/offtopic]


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 9, 2009)

I really want the 9x9... 8x8 can wait for me... Of course I want them all )), but now 9x9 looks most fun to me.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the first video of a 2x2-11x11. And then after that 2x2-11x11 BLD.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> 2x2-11x11 BLD.



Mr. Hughey? are you up for it?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 9, 2009)

pshhh..of course he is...that'd only take: (approx.)

2-1 min
3-4 mins
4-15 mins
5-25 mins
6-40 mins
7-1.2 hours
8-2 hours
9-3 hours
10-4 hours
11-5 hours

so about 17 hours?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> pshhh..of course he is...that'd only take: (approx.)
> 
> 2-1 min
> 3-4 mins
> ...



That's probably a little ambitious; the bigger cubes would take longer than that in a relay. Your numbers are about right until you get to 8x8x8 and above, but then I think they're a little low. Factor in exhaustion, and this would probably be close to 24 hours.

I suspect this one is actually out of my range to do, at least normally. But it MIGHT be possible to consider doing this by memorizing over a span of several days or even a week, and then sit down on a later day and solve them all. That might just be manageable.

But I probably will insist on working up to it. So I'd first need to get 2-6 (which sadly, I still haven't done successfully), then 2-7, then 2-8, then 2-9, then 2-10, and then finally I could try 2-11. So don't hold your breath - all you youngsters are likely to be grandparents before I finally get around to this one.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, lets just hope you do it before you and we all die.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 9, 2009)

I think the V4 will suck. It's gonna be clicky and locky like the V6. Granted, I'll get one, but I want to be on record that they won't be good cubes.

I voted for 3x3. Design seems interesting.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 10, 2009)

You might be right Hadley, but we cannot predict what the V4 will be like since we have only seen one even-cubied cube


----------



## WaffleCake (Apr 10, 2009)

Just curious, what exactly is the timeline of the release of V-Cubes? Also, is there any specific date for the next cube to come along, or even a window of time? Any word on which cube it will be?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

Look at my posts, and there is no timeline or even an estimate, but I believe that at least one will be released by the end of this year. I have no data to support this except the fact that the molds for the v-9 are close to/have been completed.


----------



## toast (Apr 10, 2009)

3x3. I'd like to see the design in real life.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 10, 2009)

It will definitely be very interesting.
I wonder how much money a full set of V-cubes will cost, 2x2-11x11. Just the shipping alone would be alot.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 10, 2009)

11 blah blah blah... too short... why is there even a limit?


----------



## skwishy (Apr 11, 2009)

I am definitely most excited about the 11. Big cubes take a while to solve, but that is why i like them so much. There are just times when I really need to get away from life and by solving a big cube I am able to forget about life and feel happy, if only for a few minutes.


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Apr 11, 2009)

Edmund said:


> 3x3, 4x4, and 2x2 just because i only do smaller cubes



i have to agree with you on that. anything bigger than a 4x4 takes too long to solve. personally i want i 3X3.


----------



## Kian (Apr 16, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ugh...nah...my 7's is big enough for me...I would never solve anything larger.



I said the same thing about 5's when the 6 and 7 came out. granted, I don't own a 6 or 7 yet, but I'm excited to try them.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone have estimations on what a good (nakajima, cohen, suhei, akkersdijk to name a few) 2-11 relay will take? (time)

I guess about 25-30 minutes.


----------



## Faz (Apr 16, 2009)

v4. Nuff said.


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 16, 2009)

4x4x4 whitout click mecanism


----------



## idpapro (Apr 16, 2009)

v-4, in the "blueprints" it diddnt look like there wold be any kind of clickey mechanism


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 16, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Look at my posts, and there is no timeline or even an estimate, but I believe that at least one will be released by the end of this year. I have no data to support this except the fact that the molds for the v-9 are close to/have been completed.



Where is your evidence for this?



jcuber said:


> Anyone have estimations on what a good (nakajima, cohen, suhei, akkersdijk to name a few) 2-11 relay will take? (time)
> 
> I guess about 25-30 minutes.



If you look on hi-games its evident that Michal Halczuk would be by far the fastest. Also, 25-30 minutes is a stupid estimate. Think- 6x6 takes roughly twice the time of a 5x5, 7x7 takes a but less than twice the time of 6x6, and so on. Even the total of all of Michal's best times on Hi-games is still 27 minutes for 2-10, factor in and 11x11 and the fact that its physically impossible to turn that fast and you are looking at 45-60 minutes at least.

I am most looking forward to the V-2, it has an interesting and very stable looking design. I think if you fixed one of the pieces to the core, like on ES's, you'd have quite a fine cube on your hands.

I'm not so sure about the V-3 and V-4 though, I'd definitely want to try one before buying. I think the V-3, even if adjustable, would take a while to break in to a point of usability, much like the V-5.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 17, 2009)

I was thinking a few years from now, I should have stated that.


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

I really want to be the youngest person to blindfold solve an 11x11


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 17, 2009)

byu said:


> I really want to be the youngest person to blindfold solve an 11x11




haha, it'll be a LONG time til anybody actually does 11x11 BLD, if it ever happens ...


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Mike will probably do it the day it comes out


----------



## Poke (Apr 17, 2009)

3x3x3... looks from the diagram like it will be less pop-prone


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2009)

does anyone know when these cubes are even planned on being released?


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Poke's Signature said:


> The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.



So if the first is true, then the second is true, so that would mean the first is false, which means the second is false, which would therefore mean the first is true... but wait.

If the first is false, the second therefore is false, which means the first is true and the second is true, which would therefore mean that the first is false, which is where we started....

I give up!


----------



## Poke (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah... It is my favorite Paradox... Quoted TWICE now. *Going to change sig*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2009)

byu said:


> Mike will probably do it the day it comes out



Heh - nonsense - it'll probably take me at least a week after getting it to find the 5 or 6 consecutive hours to try it. And it'll probably take more than one try before I get it.


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Mike will probably do it the day it comes out
> ...



Well, you'll be the first for sure. You'll have a UWR, finally, at least until Ville tries it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2009)

byu said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



Actually, I did have the UWR on 7x7x7 BLD for a little while. And I still have the UWR on 6x6x6 BLD (Ville doesn't have one), although there are at least half a dozen people who could probably beat it on their first try.


----------



## OneKube (Apr 18, 2009)

Isnt v cubes 4x4 essentially the same as eastsheen?


----------



## Cheese_Board (Apr 18, 2009)

ES doesn't have springs, and the mechanism is completely different.


----------

